
[Python-Dev] Heads-Up, I've Rejoined – Signed Eric S. Raymond - vmorgulis
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2017-February/147391.html
======
vmorgulis
From tptacek:
[https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/831242861848961029](https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/831242861848961029)

